

Dying is Funny, Comedy is Easy - hawkharris
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm0rrGBin5Q

======
ColinWright
This is over 2 hours long, and there's _no_ indication about what it is, or
why it might be useful. It's not searchable, indexed, and no meaningful
summary available.

Has anybody watched the whole thing?

